# trait inheritance



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm wondering if someone has a good link to genotype genetic traits vs phenotype. In other words, are teats inherited more from one parent or easily bred up or down more easily or difficult compared to maybe another trait, toplines for example?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dr Fred Homeyer has great info on this. I dont know if it's on his website though.
I can only speak from my own experience. I have had 2 teated bucks & 4 teated. FYI to dairy folks these are acceptable in the Boer world.
They have produced both 2 & 4 on 2 & 4 teated does!
If your doe has say a not strong topline you'll want to find a strong top line buck.
Same goes with any weakness, you find a buck who is strong in the area you want to correct.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'll look up Dr. Homeyer. I am familiar with weakness and faults as far as that goes, it was the same with dogs even the champions. My (boer) buck is 2 teated as well as 2 does, one girl has, I have to look again, I think it was split not fish.


----------

